# 7 week transvaginal ultrasound- boy or girl? Please help!



## Countryxgal7

I can't tell where placenta is?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## campn

I think above the baby to the left? I'm gonna guess boy but I'm never too sure. Congrats! I still can't find where my placenta is :p


----------

